# The Flying Scotsman



## -Oy- (Jun 27, 2021)

The Flying Scotsman at Dandrymire Viaduct, Garsdale this afternoon.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 27, 2021)

I think you've outdone yourself with this photo, Oy! That sky and steam work together to make a great shot.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 27, 2021)

Beautiful. I'm appreciating black and white more and more.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 28, 2021)

I love black & white when it's done well like this.  Thanks -Oy-.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2021)

What can I say, Oy, I'm with the rest of the members who love this scene!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2021)

I agree, a really great, pic...

But every time I scroll past this thread when checking "What's New", my eye immediately translates the title to "The Flying Scrotum"

Now, not all what it's about, is it...?


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks folks


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> Thanks folks


No, thank you, Oy! 

I've mentioned it to you in the past and I'll mention it again... keep the wonderful photos coming!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 28, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> The Flying Scotsman at Dandrymire Viaduct, Garsdale this afternoon.


Fabulous photo


----------



## The wanderer (Jun 29, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> The Flying Scotsman at Dandrymire Viaduct, Garsdale this afternoon.


Super photograph of a legend.


----------

